# Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...



## franky1502 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
mich interessiert schon seid langer Zeit, wie man Fische filetiert. Habe es noch nicht versucht, denn man möchte seine Fische ja nicht unbedingt verstümmeln 
Ich hörte mal etwas von einem V- Schnitt und das wäre auch schon meine Frage- kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, was dieser V- Schnitt ist und wie man ihn anwendet?  
Meine Fische sind hauptsächlich Barsche,- Forellen und Zander.
Würde mich sehr über ein paar Tipps und Erklärungen von euch freuen.
Vielen Dank schon mal im Voraus und stets 

Petri Heil, wünscht franky |wavey:


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Moin- Bevor sich hier einer totschreibt.....

www.visfileren.nl    da gibts alles auf video.

Es ist leichter mit den Augen zu klauen, als etwas von Schrift ins praktische umzusetzen.


----------



## FehmarnAngler (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Probiere es auf jeden Fall selber, man kann nicht erwarten, dass man beim 1x Filetieren sofort alles richtig macht.
Meine ersten Fische sahen auch eher zerstückelt als filetiert aus, mitlerweile kann ich es schon richtig gut und komme auch gut um die Bauchgräten rum (mach es bloß nicht wie manche "Profis" aufm Kutter: Die reißen das Filet von den Bauchgräten |bigeyes)

Ich habe mit Hornhecht angefangen, denn wenn es nichts geworden ist war es egal, er kam so oder so als Fetzen an die Angel. 


Gruß, Jochen


----------



## shorty 38 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Hallo, richtig gute Filetiermesser bekommst Du für kleines Geld im Großhandel für Fleischereibedarf. Hier hast Du einer super Auswahl. Gruß Shorty


----------



## franky1502 (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Wow, ich dachte nicht, daß mir so schnell geholfen wird. Sieht alles recht einfach aus, aber wird wie bei allem was man sich neu aneignet, schwieriger sein als es den Anschein hat.
Ich denke mal, Übung macht den Meister und ich werde mal mit Barschen beginnen, denn die fängt man doch am leichtesten.

Wie gesagt, vielen Dank im Vorfeld und Petri Heil
wünscht franky1502   |wavey:


----------



## Bondex (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Also der V-Schnitt kommt ja immer ganz zum Schluß um die Gräten rauszuschneiden. Ich verzichte meist darauf und löse die Gräten dann beim Essen.
Wie meine Vorredner schon beschrieben haben gibt´s fast für jede Fischart auf youtube ein Lehrvideo. Am Ende entwickelt aber jeder selber seine eigene Technik das Fischfleisch von der Karkasse zu schneiden. Das muß man schon etwas üben und es wird bestimmt nicht gleich perfekt aussehen. Das kommt aber mit der Zeit. Man muß es sich nur zutrauen. 
Wichtig ist immer aber ein richtig scharfes Messer mit flexibler langer Klinge. Zum Haut entfernen benutzen einige ein extra stumfes Messer um nicht in die Haut zu schneiden.


----------



## Sterni01 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*



Bondex schrieb:


> Zum Haut entfernen benutzen einige ein extra stumfes Messer um nicht in die Haut zu schneiden.



#6

Aber zu stumpf, ist auch nicht gut. Hier gilt: je länger, je lieber !!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Mal als Profi dazwischen:


> Am Ende entwickelt aber jeder selber seine eigene Technik das Fischfleisch von der Karkasse zu schneiden.


Genauso isses...
Am besten jemanden suchen, der einem das das erste Mal in der Praxis zeigt.
Videos sind wirklich nicht schlecht, aber ersetzen nicht die Praxis (auch und gerade nicht am Anfang).

Und es gibt eben auch zig verschidene Arten, mit denen man gut filetieren kann - der eine machts lieber so, der andere lieber so..

Daher würde ich auch das nicht so stehen lassen:


> Wichtig ist immer aber ein richtig scharfes Messer mit flexibler langer Klinge.


Ich selber benutze zum filetieren selber lieber ein Messer mit fester, nicht flexibler Klinge. 

Die sogenannten Fliermesser (eben die mit langer, dünnr und flexiibler Klinge) nutze ich nur zum Haut abziehen und Filet zurechtschneiden.

Und das hier sollte man nie machen:


> Zum Haut entfernen benutzen einige ein *extra stumfes *Messer um nicht in die Haut zu schneiden.


*NUR!! *mit einem scharfen Messer bekommt man auch einen sauberen Schnitt ohne zu viel Verlust.- Stumpfe Messer führen *IMMER!! *dazu, dass mehr gerissen als geschnitten wird, was dann zwangsweise zu unansehnlicheren Filets mit zu viel Fleichverlust führt.

Ein stumpfes Messer braucht eigentlich nur ein psychopathischer Massenmörder, der seine Opfer auch noch richtig leiden lassen will. 

*In der Küche oder bei Lebensmitteln hat ein stumpfes Messer definitiv nix verloren!!*


----------



## antonio (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*



Bondex schrieb:


> Also der V-Schnitt kommt ja immer ganz zum Schluß um die Gräten rauszuschneiden. Ich verzichte meist darauf und löse die Gräten dann beim Essen.
> Wie meine Vorredner schon beschrieben haben gibt´s fast für jede Fischart auf youtube ein Lehrvideo. Am Ende entwickelt aber jeder selber seine eigene Technik das Fischfleisch von der Karkasse zu schneiden. Das muß man schon etwas üben und es wird bestimmt nicht gleich perfekt aussehen. Das kommt aber mit der Zeit. Man muß es sich nur zutrauen.
> Wichtig ist immer aber ein richtig scharfes Messer mit flexibler langer Klinge. Zum Haut entfernen benutzen einige ein extra stumfes Messer um nicht in die Haut zu schneiden.



geht mit nem scharfen messer viel besser.
ein stumpfes ist hier eher hinderlich.
und im richtigen winkel angesetzt schneidet man auch nicht in die haut und ein richtig scharfes messer trennt die haut fast mühelos vom filet.

antonio


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Hab das mal ins Küchenforum geschubst - passt besser wie ins Basteln ;-))


----------



## shorty 38 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Ferner ist ein Schnitt mit einem scharfen Messer nicht so schmerzhaft, wie ein Schnitt mit einem stumpfen Messer.:q


----------



## Woowa (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Ferner ist ein Schnitt mit einem scharfen Messer nicht so schmerzhaft, wie ein Schnitt mit einem stumpfen Messer.:q



Und genau deshalb sind, man sollte es kaum glauben, stumpfe Messer viel gefährlicher als scharfe, da man mit einem stumpfen Messer mehr Kraft aufwenden muss - und wenn es denn mal schief geht sich übelst verletzen kann.


----------



## Schmiddl (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*



Woowa schrieb:


> Und genau deshalb sind, man sollte es kaum glauben, stumpfe Messer viel gefährlicher als scharfe, da man mit einem stumpfen Messer mehr Kraft aufwenden muss - und wenn es denn mal schief geht sich übelst verletzen kann.



Eben, das ist genau der Grund warum es in den Videos so leicht aussieht. Scharfe Messer sind das A und O.


----------



## FisherMan66 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*



Schmiddl schrieb:


> Eben, das ist genau der Grund warum es in den Videos so leicht aussieht. Scharfe Messer sind das A und O.



Es liegt doch an jedem selbst, ein scharfes Messer zu haben. :q


----------



## NickAdams (19. August 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Am Freitag, den 22. Oktober 2010 wird in der Landwirtschaftsschule Tirschenreuth ein Schlacht- und Filetierkurs angeboten. Beginn ist um 19:30. Anmeldung über Fischereibetrieb Stock in Kornthan, Tel.: 09634/2434.

Nick


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Schade, ein bißchen weit weg von mir.

Ist bestimmt interessant, nem Profi über die Schulter zu schauen.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (28. September 2010)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ma
> 
> *In der Küche oder bei Lebensmitteln hat ein stumpfes Messer definitiv nix verloren!!*


 

was bleibt mir anderes, als einen profi zu bestätigen:

aber nun wirklich: stumpfe messer in der kombüse sind schwachsinn. die haut wird beim entfernen dadurch nicht beschädigt, dass man ein wenig geschick entwickelt, also ran an den fisch und üben.
kann die fischartbezogenen viedeoclips auf youtube nur empfehlen. gibt ja verschiedene möglichkeiten, ein filet auf den tisch zu zaubern. von der lupenreinen op bis zum rustikaleren, wo die grätenzange dann nachbessert. die amis benutzen sogar elektromesser mit sägeklinge. probiers einfach mal aus und suche dir deine methode. fangerfolge im vorfeld sind allerding ebenso wichtig.


gruss von der ostseeküste


----------



## maflomi01 (1. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

also stumpfes messer#q das geht gar nicht 
ich habe zwei typen dabei ein weiches zum hautabziehen und ein hartes zum schneiden
wenn du es gut lernen wilst geh zum fischer ane ostsee und kauf ihm seinen fang ab dann legst nochn bischen oben drauf damit er es dir zeigt , ich habe es gelernt weil ich mit meinem bekannten zum forellen angeln war und er mich gesehen hat wie ich es vorher zerhackt habe dann hat er mich bei de hand genommen und gezeigt zwei fische später konnte ichs richtig seit dem gibts am dk forellensee riesengrosse augen wenn ich los lege |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
der richtige anfang ist entscheident , für rechtshänder fisch mit rücken zu dir und kopf nach rechts (richtige unterlage rutschhemend ! )hinter den kiemen einschneiden bauchöle ganz durch aber die mittelgräte nicht vereltzen ist wichtig denn schnitt weiter bis zum hinterkopf dann das messer in den schnitt legen und mit der schneide zum schwanz legen (stumpfe seite zum kopf ) jetzt vorsichtig aber mit kraft auf der mittelgräte bis zum schwanz durchschneiden (mit der klinge immer schön auf der mittelgräte bleiben , bauchgräten und seitengräten mit durchsäbeln )jetzt müste sich die erste seite eigentlich von dem fisch getrent haben auf der anderen seite genauso verfahren.
jetzt wirds fummelig , filet mit der haut nach unten und rücken nach oben legen oberhalb der bauchgräten ganzleicht ein und unter die gräten schneidendann rücken nach unten drehen messer in den schnitt und schneide leicht nach oben neigen so das du an der gräte entlang schneiden kannst ( von oben gesehen sollte der winkel gräte-messer ungefähr 90grad betragen muß nicht genau sein aber vorsicht wird er zu klein oder zu gross schneidet man die gräten durch ) denn fett rand der bauch seite am ende der bauch gräten mit weg schneiden ist eh meist mehr fett als fleisch, jetzt die flossen weg schneiden eher ein bischen großzügiger ( das fleisch bei den flossen hat eine andere maserung das muß komplett weg am leichtesten an der rückenflosse einer forelle zu erkennen ) jetzt noch die haut , filet auf die haut seite legen scwanzstück mit fingernägel auf die unterlage drücken 
( so das man nur etwa 5mm haut oder fleisch zu fassen hat und zwar genau da wo das fleisch spitz zuläuft ) das messer auf der aussen seite der finger auf das fischfleisch setzen und und mit einem ca. 15grad winkel vorsichtig durchziehen 
fertig ist das filet 
achso die seitengräten mit einer pinzette oder zange rausziehen ( geht nach dem einfrieren am besten ) das filet solte nach ein paar übungs filets fast wie aus dem laden aussehen .
und wenn du keinen fischer findest melde dich bei mir dann komm ich vieleicht mal vorbei (evtl. gibts bei euch ja auch nen forellenteich ) aber trotzdem viel spaß beim ausprobieren 
nette grüsse aus hamburg


----------



## ernie1973 (6. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*



franky1502 schrieb:


> Hallo Sportsfreunde,
> mich interessiert schon seid langer Zeit, wie man Fische filetiert. Habe es noch nicht versucht, denn man möchte seine Fische ja nicht unbedingt verstümmeln
> Ich hörte mal etwas von einem V- Schnitt und das wäre auch schon meine Frage- kann mir vielleicht jemand erklären, was dieser V- Schnitt ist und wie man ihn anwendet?
> Meine Fische sind hauptsächlich Barsche,- Forellen und Zander.
> ...


 
Beinahe zu jeder Fischart gibt es z.B. bei Youtube mittlerweile gute Videos im Netz, in dem das Filetieren Schritt für Schritt erläutert wird.

Die "Eine" richtige Methode für alle Fischarten gibt es nicht - weswegen ich mir meist von Fischart zu Fischart nochmal einige Videos anschaue - man lernt ja nie aus!

Viel Erfolg!

...ich wünschte, ich würde bald mal wieder einen Fisch zum Filetieren fangen....:O(

Ernie


----------



## Brillendorsch (6. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

tja Erni, da musste wohl angeln gehen


----------



## budosama (17. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Hallo ,
versuchs mal so.
http://www.visfileren.nl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=85
Übung macht den Meister
budosama


----------



## deinosuchus (22. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Hi!

Ari... sorry ...  i can't see you youtube video:
"This video contains content of EMI. It is not available in your country."

Greetings...


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Dank u voor de films!
U heeft een gooie techniek bij  het fileeren van de vissen!|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (22. März 2011)

*AW: Möchte gerne filetieren lernen...*

Thank you Ari for your Videos. The last cood not be opened.


----------

